
Neural network for recognising porn stars by face - wgx
http://pornstarbyface.com/?u=http://poplavok-irk.ru/e107_plugins/sgallery/pics/8fv03yh21tf1/31313131.jpg
======
Cheyana
I will honestly be more impressed when they recognize them by ::wink wink::
"other" attributes.

